# 2006 Suzuki Grand Vitara - Nexus 7 installation



## Chupa

Hello all,

I have decided to replace my stock audio system in 2006 Suzuki Grand Vitara with a Nexus 7 tablet (1st gen). My demands are pretty standart, so music/video player, navigation, rear view image that's all I need. Based on existing in-dash installation projects found on web I have picked out the following components:

Installation:

- *Metra 95-7953* Double DIN Install Dash Kit - $13.75

- *Metra 70-1721* Speaker Wiring Harness - $4.90

Power:

- *12V to 5V USB DC-DC* Buck Converter Car Power Supply Regulator - $5.80

- *TomTop 7-Port USB Hub *High-Speed USB 2.0 Mini AC Powered - $5.70

- *OTG Y cable* left angled - $3.50

- *Add-A-Circuit* Fuse Tap - $5.50

Audio:

- *SSL Soundstorm F4.400* 400 Watt 4-Channel Car Audio Power Amplifier - $37.00

- *BO**SS KIT2* 8 Gauge Complete Car Amplifier Wiring Kit - $13.00

- *Behringer UCA222* Ultra-Low Latency 2 In/2 Out USB Audio Interface - $30.00

- *DB Link NF105* Reference Noise Filter - $8.95

- *DB Link CLY2MZ* 2 Male To 1 Female RCA Y Adapter - $8.50

Extras:

- *CarPC Joycon EXR* USB to Steering Wheel Button Interface - $42.00

- *ELM327* V1.5 OBD2 II Bluetooth Diagnostic Car Auto Interface - $7.95

- *Terratec RTL2832U & R820T* USB DVB-T Receiver Tuner FM+DAB Adapter - $16.40

- *Esky EC170-08 *Rear View Camera - $15.55

- *EasyCAP* STK1160 + SC8113 chip USB 2.0 - $12.95

- *Bluetooth 3.0 Keyboard* Mini Wireless - $8.80

*Total*: $240

Now waiting for all ordered components to arrive.

Attaching pics of the stock audio system just for the reference.


----------



## Chupa

While the components are on their way I decided to prepare the software part of my tablet for the fixed installation.

First of all, I flashed Timur's USB ROM, enabled Landscape UI and got rid of the bar in the bottom to have more space.

Instead of 3 buttons (Back, Home and Recent Apps) I installed GMD Gesture Control that supports multitouch gestures.

Then based on BMW interface created by *rxritalin* from mp3car forum I have made up one for Suzuki:










The app that allows to create invisible widgets for wallpaper buttons is called Desktop VisualizeR.

Also there will be some UCCW widgets on the left (time/date, weather and missed calls/messages).


----------



## dna59

Looks like its gonna be a nice setup. Let me know how that SSL amp works out for you. I was looking at one but a different model.


----------



## ryanjv

looks good. Question about the choices of options though.. isn't it redundant to have maps and nav? in maps once you pick your place you can just navigate to it.

I need to set my source button on my steering wheel to launch google now so i can just say "ok google" after pressing then voice command what i want. in the meantime i set my car logo to launch google now


----------



## Chupa

ryanjv said:


> looks good. Question about the choices of options though.. isn't it redundant to have maps and nav? in maps once you pick your place you can just navigate to it.


I planned to use Google Maps and something more powerful like iGo Primo side by side. It's still a draft though.

By the way, attaching pics of the components that have arrived already. Still waiting for remaining packages from China.


----------



## ryanjv

is the EasyCap the only way to get the camera to get picture on the tablet? or is there a camera that goes directly to USB?

Is there any kind of tinkering involved, or can i just plug the camera to the easycap to the USB hub and open my camera app?


----------



## Chupa

ryanjv said:


> is the EasyCap the only way to get the camera to get picture on the tablet? or is there a camera that goes directly to USB?
> 
> Is there any kind of tinkering involved, or can i just plug the camera to the easycap to the USB hub and open my camera app?


As I know Timur's USBROM supports USB webcams but the main con is the narrow angle of view (even in expensive ones).

Easycap allows to connect analog cameras. I haven't tried mine yet but I think it should work well just as you described.


----------



## TheWizKid95

Could you go through the setup? Like, what are you using the RCA Y adapter for? I hope you haven't set up everything yet, I'm really interested in how you hooked it all up


----------



## ryanjv

The Ys are because the USB data has two outputs and the amp has 4 inputsI. If you are only running to two speakers you don't need them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95

I'm assuming you're going to use your car's factory speakers and harness? Also, are you going to have a separate stereo like some of these other posts here? Or are you going to be using only the Nexus 7?

I need some electrical advice if anyone would be kind enough to DM me and help me out lol

Kinda new to car electronics and wiring.


----------



## ryanjv

I did mine similar to OP. I went otg > USB dac > rca > amp > factory harness > factory speaker

The metra harness is what you use to go amp to factory wiring

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chupa

Some updates.

1. Fixed the tablet in the frame using two worm clamps and a glue gun:




























2. Replaced chinese DC-DC converter with DIY power supply based on Mean Well NSD15-12S5:










Relay is used to trigger on the NSD15-12S5 on ACC signal. Capacitor holds the power for 5-7 secs when the engine is starting and there is no ACC.

3. Replaced TomTop USB hub with D-Link DUB-H7. Here is the whole thing all together:


----------



## eason

Hi, I'm going to run similar setup like yours but with one extra camera for front(dashcam). Do you know how to set them up? I can only get one camera work at a time.


----------



## Chupa

As I know, Easycap can handle only one camera at a time. Perhaps you need some kind of 2- or 4-channel splitter, like:

http://carsolutions.com.ua/ru/car-4-channel-colour-quad-splitter.php

But regarding the price (~200$) I would think about 2-channel DVR like Blackvue DR550GW that has its own Wi-Fi network:

http://suzukiblog.net/?page_id=9


----------



## eason

thx for the reply, but you misunderstood me. I will be using rear camera with easycap, front camera just a normal pc usb cam.

Is it possible for nexus7 to work with both camera at the same time? Or maybe not same time but switchable like when car is reversing, use rear camera otherwise use front camera.

Oh, just realized that the spliter you mentioned is a possible solution for me, so the nexus 7 only recognize 1 camera but we switch the source before the easycap. Not as cool as running 2 cameras at the same time,lol. And it leaves me another problem, how to auto switch on camera app when change gear to reverse as i will be running front dashcam app at background. Maybe use arduino to take reverse signal to send a keyboard command to nexus 7 then use tasker to switch on the camera app?


----------



## Chupa

You can ask DmitrySmol who is the author of CarCam app in thread about Easycap: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39717-kernel-module-cm-101-easycap-module

Maybe he will have some ideas.

The splitter allows to show image from all cameras at the same time (split screen) or switch between the cameras sequentially.


----------



## ryanjv

If you don't care about voice commands, you can ignore me. If you do, hopefully this will help

I don't know what kind of controls you are going with on your wheel with the joycon, but if you were planning on having a voice command button, i found a super easy way to do it, since external keyboard helper is a pain in the ass and somewhat limited in what can be used as a shortcut.

Hopefully this will also help anyone else who stumbles along here doing an install and wants a voice command button on their steering wheel.

My wheel has Volume Up/Down, Seek Up/Down, Mode, Mute. Since there's no other sources (CD,AM/FM) i wanted to use Mode to open up Google voice search so i can press the button then just "navigate home" or "play album ___". Joycon doesn't have a custom app launcher for android (I emailed the creator and he said he's working on an android app/interface) so the only way to do something like this would be you have to set the button as a keyboard combination (like Alt + 1 or something), then use External keyboard helper to map that combo to launch an app. The problem though is it takes away your onscreen keyboard and you can't actually set to voice search. The best you can do is set to Google Now which will launch then you'd have to say "ok google' to open up voice search then you'd have to say your command. Manageable, but could be better.

I use ADW launcher and in the settings is gestures and home binding. I changed the Home button binding to open app > voice search. If you push home and you're not on the home screen it'll go to the home screen like normal as you'd expect. If you push it while you're on the homescreen it'll launch voice search. So if i push it twice while in navigation i get a voice search prompt.

Once you bind voice search to the home button go into joycon explorer and map to the picture of a globe. It's internet browser for Windows, but Home button for android.

From there i got a bit fancy. With the bezel on the tablet the volume buttons and power are inaccessible. So i mapped the long press of the mode button to be power with a half second threshold. if i push it for a half second and release the screen turns off, pressing the mode button again turns it on.. if i push and hold for longer, it's the same as pushing and holding the power button and you get the restart, shutdown expanded desktop etc menu. The reason i wanted this was if my tablet ever locked up and froze, i can push and hold Vol down and power to do a reset. Also if i'm not using nav and just want the screen off i can black it out.

Vol up - volume up

Vol down - volume down

Seek Up - seek up

Seek Down - seek down

Mode - short press: voice search (home then voice search if not on homescreen)

- long press: power button
Mute - short press: < haven't decided yet.. it's a float>

- long press: Mute

TL;DR.. If you want voice commands, remapping your home button binding through launcher settings is easier than installing an app that doesn't even do it perfectly.


----------



## Chupa

Ryan, thanks for such a detailed explanation. I have the same set of keys and the voice search would be really useful.

Did anybody have experience with Directed HD Radio?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301092765327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I wonder if it is better than SDR Radio via DVB-T dongle.


----------



## eason

For steering wheel control, you can use this guy's app and sketch with arduino which will only cost you $10 to get arduino nano. Plus you can programme the buttons to do diffrerent function when click or long press.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2635159


----------



## Astryl

Hi,

Thanks for all the info on your install. I am planning to do the same type of thing with my old Nexus 7. Are you able to directly power the Nexus 7 without having a battery in it? The reason I ask is because the battery on my unit died and I am not sure which of the wires on the power input I would need to use.


----------



## Chupa

I didn't pull out the battery but I know it's possible. There are six wires going from battery controller and two of them are red. You need to connect them both to 4.2v to 5v from the power supply. Keep in mind that the voltage on the tablet must be lower than the voltage on the USB hub to get the USB hub working correctly.

BTW, I have finished the installation yesterday. Can't say that everything works flawlessly but we are going to Europe by car in a week and the installed tablet was a must. I will post some photos later and will continue with the improvements after the trip.


----------

